# Help with Continental Trim



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

It's hard to tell with him, but I would place the jacket back further from the last rib. I usually like to go right by the tuck up, or right where the penis ends. You can always take more off, but it takes forever to put more on. 

In this picture you can see how I took Branna's jacket up to high and am growing it out a bit 







This is it after quite a while of growing out








You can also see in this picture what I mean when I say right by the tuck up or in male dogs right where the penis ends. Of course Winter is going through the process of a corded coat in this pic so it looks like it's past that point but that is just the cords sticking straight out. He also has a penistache lol. 








As for his tail I think once you get his rear shaved it will pop out a bit more. Also with a short tail you want to shave a smaller area and grow a bit extra hair on the end to create the illusion of a longer tail.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, I'm not going to be any help. I have been experimenting with getting a continental set right on my nine year old dog for allmost nine years, ha-ha! Seems like I will get the pack the way I want it, then I will put him in a different pattern. The next time I will get the rosettes just right and mess up on the pack. Two years later, I will forget what I did. The one thing I do remember is that Sailor is not to breed standard; he is a long dog and for whatever reason, if I move the pack a bit forward and keep it trimmed tight in the front, he looks more balanced. I tried it with the pack slid backwards once and he came out looking like a weiner dog. It was a total fiasco because, of course I had set the rosettes off of the pack. His hair could not grow fast enough for me that time. And wouldn't you know it people were stopping me, asking me who groomed my dog? I was so embarrassed... and they really wanted to go to my groomer!?? Anyhow, good luck, I did find using a cereal bowl helped for the rosettes (if you decide to put them on). You might try tying a wide scarf around your dog's waist, right where you think you want to end the pack, then back off and look at it from a distance. Might help to get a better visual of your poodle's balance that way.


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

Great idea with the scarf, Thanks! That should help visualize before I commit to cutting.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hope this helps


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Check out my most recent thread to see Hib, a brown spoo, in this trim. The only adjustment I need to make is enlarge his hip rosettes.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

the first photo is my boy Phin no hip rosettes, banded topknot, shorter HCC style body. Second photo is NOT my dog she belongs to Jaci Bowman and has AKC points in her HCC. The last one is my blue girl in her short eared HCC competing at a big UKC show.


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the photos! I want to do hip rosettes if I can set them correctly.


----------

